# Guaging interest in European women...



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

Romanian that is...


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

*Montenegro*


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

uh humm!!!!!!


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

I was waiting for this one. :thumbup:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

czech


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

famiry purchase


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

At least the ones posted so far shave their pits.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

*FV-QR*

An interest.

I has one.


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

Plug and play! :laugh:


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

SilverSLC locking this thread in 3...2...1...


----------



## sleepy3 (Feb 6, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> czech
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

*Serbia*

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2783/4347903318_6c3cf66a3c_o.jpg


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

I am thinking of showing all these women my 2011 Audi A3 2.0T

There! That makes this an official A3 Forum Thread. :laugh:


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

I would like to see how they look sitting in these (Audi content):


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Paging rawaudi for famiry pricing on one of each shipped to 03062


----------



## ApexAudi (Nov 23, 2011)

Does their bra size follow SAE?


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

Nice seats!


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

I am also in for a famiry purchase. My girlfriend said I could keep one as a pet! :laugh:


----------



## JaxACR (Dec 6, 2007)

I think I should test drive a few different models before deciding 

Free shipping if I get two?


----------



## A3EE!! (Jan 13, 2012)

*This is not the place for this; what are you all like 12 years old????*

Grow up!


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

katsumi

i want


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

A3EE!! said:


> Grow up!


if u dont like the thread. DONT POST.

now im gonna go into all your thread and troll the **** out of you.:thumbup:


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

A3EE!! said:


> Grow up!


.............its all fun and games until someone gets caught at work



:laugh:


----------



## ulua4me2004 (Aug 15, 2007)

A3EE!! said:


> Grow up!


:what:


Pic Delted as requested.


:sly:


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

edit: post now pointless


----------



## ulua4me2004 (Aug 15, 2007)

x SMURF x said:


> i going to go ahead and say remove this so the thread doesnt get shut down..see through clothing def breaks some rules?:facepalm:



I took my repost off....Pic is still there anyway up top...I didnt notice the woman in front i was just admiring the cobbleston next to the buildings...thought it was done tastfully...:screwy:


**edit I showed the pic to my boss and she didnt find the outline of a couple of areola's offensive....

Just sayin :wave: Yeah...My boss is cool and Good looking....dont hate :laugh:


----------



## theblue (Aug 16, 2001)

have you seen what happens to eastern European women once they hit like 25 years old?











LOL


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

I'll take em all. And throw in 3 of the grannies :thumbup:


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

ulua4me2004 said:


> I took my repost off....Pic is still there anyway up top...I didnt notice the woman in front i was just admiring the cobbleston next to the buildings...thought it was done tastfully...:screwy:
> 
> 
> **edit I showed the pic to my boss and she didnt find the outline of a couple of areola's offensive....
> ...


yeah i didn't realize it was posted previously apologieseace:


----------



## ulua4me2004 (Aug 15, 2007)

x SMURF x said:


> yeah i didn't realize it was posted previously apologieseace:



^^:beer:^^ Its all good


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

Ultimatetaba said:


> I'll take em all. And throw in 3 of the grannies :thumbup:


why so greedy? never learned to share a little?

oh and:


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

"just the tip"


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

t_white said:


> why so greedy? never learned to share a little?


Fine. The 3 grannies are yours. eace:


----------

